# Long term rentals Oliva district



## bbobandannie (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello, please be gentle, this is our first post

My wife and I are currently living in Madrid with a plan to retire (in the RAF so at 55 I get the opportunity to live the dream early) and we intend to rent long term somewhere. At the moment we are still in the process of visiting several areas to try to determine where to relocate to. I don't think our requirements are too sever:
At least 3 beds, four if furnished as we have our kit to store.
Pets allowed, we have 2 well behaved dogs.
In an area with access to Brits if needed but not swamped.
Good access to rural areas for walking.
Maybe a nice restaurant or two close by.
Decent internet TV connections.
Our budget is decent, up to 1500 Euros PM.
However, heres the issues: We are still undecided as to where to relocate to. We have visited Frigiliana in Andalucía and that was great, so that's the current favourite but in two weeks we are of to the Xatvia region for Easter and we will be looking at towns such as Oliva, only because I have seen some internet threads recommending it.
Our questions to anyone, in the Oliva region, are: Do you know of reliable rental sites. Whatever region we explore we find that most of the properties are no longer available and the stories of poor service abound. What are peoples opinions on the area?
Any help or advice would be appreciated and feel free to throw in any recommendations for other areas/towns. This is a long term project as we don't make the move until next year but we do want to travel around to get it correct.
Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I always recommend the online property site Fotocasa.es for rentals and purchases. It is used by both agents and individuals. It has an English translation, and filters so you can refine your search. For example here are the results for rentals in Oliva:

Rent Homes Oliva | Fotocasa.es


----------



## OrganicLife (Sep 9, 2017)

hello, I am new here so forgive me if i am writing in the wrong place. This is my first post. I realise no ones posted here in a long while but hopefully you may have found somewhere or some good sites. 
I am looking to move to Oliva in Ocotober 2017, from Altea, Alicante. I am looking for a nice ground floor county home with bath tub. My wife can not do stairs or stand in the shower. Quiet and peaceful life in the countryside is what we are looking for, somewhere we can grow our own food would be great. 
Has anyone got any sites they recommend? i am using, eyeonspain, enaquillar, kyero and searching google for estate agents in the area. 
I will keep searching this forum as well.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

OrganicLife said:


> hello, I am new here so forgive me if i am writing in the wrong place. This is my first post. I realise no ones posted here in a long while but hopefully you may have found somewhere or some good sites.
> I am looking to move to Oliva in Ocotober 2017, from Altea, Alicante. I am looking for a nice ground floor county home with bath tub. My wife can not do stairs or stand in the shower. Quiet and peaceful life in the countryside is what we are looking for, somewhere we can grow our own food would be great.
> Has anyone got any sites they recommend? i am using, eyeonspain, enaquillar, kyero and searching google for estate agents in the area.
> I will keep searching this forum as well.


:welcome:

Take a look at the rental section here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

You'll find links for other online rental sites


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

OrganicLife said:


> Has anyone got any sites they recommend? i am using, eyeonspain, enaquillar, kyero and searching google for estate agents in the area.


For Sale by Sally In Spain
https://www.olivaproperties.com/
https://www.immoabroad.com/
Oranges and Lemons
https://parasolnetworks.com/
Home - Oliva Casas
http://www.costaazaharhomes.com/


----------

